
2500 Flag Icon Set - A Flag For Every Major Country In The World - Hirvesh
https://www.gosquared.com/resources/flag-icons
======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/2500-flag-icon-set-
fla...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/12/2500-flag-icon-set-flag-for-
every-major.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resouces like 2500 Flag
Icon Set. There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look
if you're interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

